# burning throat



## hellbell84 (Apr 15, 2009)

not sure if anyone has had this before but, admittedely sugars high over weekend but since monday, i've had a burning sensation in my throat, its so bad that i have to be sick otherwise it feels like i am going to be sick. My mouth goes all watery too, does anyone suffer this with high sugars, if so, what causes this, the only way i can explain it is by saying it burns as if i've eaten too much vinegar! Any ideas? X x x


----------



## janine19 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive been suffering with this but not always with high sugars. Have been told by my team its acid reflux (think thats right). drives me crazy but at minute gaviscon is helpin. they said if gets worse can have somethin prescibed.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2009)

hellbell84 said:


> not sure if anyone has had this before but, admittedely sugars high over weekend but since monday, i've had a burning sensation in my throat, its so bad that i have to be sick otherwise it feels like i am going to be sick. My mouth goes all watery too, does anyone suffer this with high sugars, if so, what causes this, the only way i can explain it is by saying it burns as if i've eaten too much vinegar! Any ideas? X x x



Have you tested for ketones? How high have your sugars gone? Might be worth a call to NHS direct - being sick sounds bad.


----------



## hellbell84 (Apr 15, 2009)

sweet baby jesus, other half thought i was preg as i kept doin it in morning and after i had drunk a lot of squash for some reason! Wonder what brought it on! Does it go away quickly as i don't wanna lay down in bed as it makes me want to blow chunks!


----------



## hellbell84 (Apr 15, 2009)

p.s not tested ketones no, what does it actually mean if i have ketones in my urine on a totally different subject! I knowi should know this but this forum is the only place i feel i can ask these stupide questions and get an honest answer!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2009)

If you get ketones and your sugars are high then it means that you haven't enough circulating insulin for your body to use the sugar for energy. It breaks down fat and proteins instead - the ketones are a by-product of this and the body also needs insulin to help get rid of them. If you get a build up of ketones your blood goes acidic, you get very sick and it's called DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis) - very dangerous, so if you do find them you need to contact someone asap. You might need extra insulin or it can even end up with a trip to A&E.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 16, 2009)

Hope the throat is better. If all the normal things don't work (like plenty of warm suagr free drinks) take advice. Last time I had a sore throat that wouldn't go away it was a throat infection and I needed anibiotics to clear it.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 16, 2009)

Hell Bell

It's worth getting a proper diagnosis - either via GP or NHS Direct or any other face to face of phoneline.

In the meantime, drinking sugar free drinks (remember fruit juices contain a fair bit of sugar - and acid, too, which won't help if it's acid reflux, when acid comes up from your stomach) can't do any harm. If it's a sore throat due to infection, then gargling with warm salty water can relieve discomfort very effectively for about 30 mins before you have to do the same again. Also, continue to monitor blood glucose levels (and ketones if levels are higher than about 18mmol/l, and you have the right strips) and eat normally.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 16, 2009)

it does sound like acid reflux, i had it a couple fo years ago and was put on omeperazole which really helped. I have since come off the tablets with no ill effects. 

I'm not clear form your post if you were making yourself sick to stop yourself feeling sick? If so that won't help at all. My reflux was caused by bulimia.

Hope you feel better today


----------



## hellbell84 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks. I was makin myself sick as it felt like i needed to be sick, as my cheeks went watery! All has cleared up now but would you mind if i give you a private message on here sofaraway? X


----------



## hellbell84 (Jun 26, 2017)

LOL THIS IS SO FUNNY!!!  I just googled "diabetes burning throat", and this post came up. have had burning throat all weekend as sugars were high.

TURNS OUT ITS MY OWN POST THAT I TYPED 8 YEARS AGO!! lol ahhhh brilliant


----------

